# Thinking about a rescue dog



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

After over a year of researching GSD breeders, my husband and I are again considering a rescue instead of buying from a breeder. Here are the reasons we are considering this:

1. It's cheaper.
2. We can get an older puppy/young adult and thereby skip some of the most difficult puppy stage behaviors.
3. We can get a dog that is already housebroken.

Here are some of my concerns about getting a rescue dog:

1. Buying from a reputable breeder means hip and health guarantees. No such thing when rescuing. Dog could end up with HD or other health problems. In the end, could be more expensive than if we'd bought from a breeder.
2. Not knowing the dog's past. Could have behavioral problems related to past.
3. The dog not possessing the characteristics of a true, traditional GSD because of bad bloodlines and traumatic past.
4. Not bonding with the dog like I would if I'd had it since it was a puppy.

I would really appreciate hearing your thoughts on these issues. I have no experience with rescue dogs. I realize some of my concerns may be myths or simply because I am not well educated in the area of rescues.

Thanks!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi holly, i REALLY want to answer some of your questions but because they are important questions which need time and thought to formulate answers for, i'd like a bit more time to do that than i have right now. in the meantime, i'm sure others will chime in with their thoughts...i'll be back here very late tonight. in the meantime i want to say thanks for considering rescue. take care, back later.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: 1. Buying from a reputable breeder means hip and health guarantees. No such thing when rescuing. Dog could end up with HD or other health problems. In the end, could be more expensive than if we'd bought from a breeder.


Buying from a breeder, even the best breeder, is no guarantee against expensive health problems. HD free parents can still produce pups with HD etc. Or a perfectly healthy dog can hurt themselves. There are no guarantees in life. That said, there is actually probably less risk, at least of structural problems, when you get a dog as an adult because what you see is what you get. A lot of rescued dogs have even been x-rayed. I always do it if I have any concerns at all about a dog's gait etc. 



> Quote:2. Not knowing the dog's past. Could have behavioral problems related to past.


If you go with a good rescue that uses foster homes this will not be a problem. If there are issues, they'll know about them, and you'll be able to decide in advance if they're things you feel comfortable dealing with.



> Quote: 3. The dog not possessing the characteristics of a true, traditional GSD because of bad bloodlines and traumatic past.


The dogs in rescue are exactly the same dogs being produced by breeders. So there are dogs of poor breeding and dogs of exceptional breeding and everything in between, just like with dogs purchased from a breeder. I'm not even sure what a "true traditional GSD" is at this point







- I know what _I_ think, but with so many different lines and uses, what a GSD "should" be is kind of subjective. But whatever you feel that a true GSD should be, rest assured, you can find it in rescue. 



> Quote:4. Not bonding with the dog like I would if I'd had it since it was a puppy.


Common concern but total and complete myth. Dogs adopted as adults bond just as well - I would even argue often better and more quickly than dogs adopted as puppies. Sometimes you have a dog that prefers some members of the household to others but that's true even with a dog raised from a pup. I have brought in dogs to foster who were 13 years old when they got here and they still bonded quickly and tightly to me, and then to their new owners. Dogs are masters of bonding!









I would like to add a #4 to your first list: Rescuing a dog instead of buying a dog from a breeder is a way for loving family to get a wonderful dog and it's a way for a wonderful dog to get a second chance at life. 

Millions of dogs are dying each year, thousands each day, and most of them are healthy and sweet and would have made terrific pets given the opportunity. Thank for for considering giving one of these dogs a home.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

It is amazing but we got Neek in late March, you;d think we had always owned him, he follows us all around the house. 

Ive had to learn about him though, for one thing I learned he plays VERY rough and he is 90#, Ive got him on a diet he should be about 80-85# he doesnt like to chase a ball out in the yard, etc. I didnt know much about him when we got him. 

Ive had a bit o f a problem comparing him to Sashi, my GSD I lost last Aug like I wish he would IGNORE the dog next door, lots of barking going on but we are learning. He needs to be evaluated and get in an OB class but dont think a dog who is almost 4 cant bond, they do
Hes a big baby with us and gives kisses, etc. he gets lots of cookies and chewies which I have to stop








Last week I was giving him carrot stiks for a treat
yes, if you can go with a Rescue who does the foster thing and can evaluate so you know a little about the dog you are getting. 
but, its true whether good breeder or from out of nowhere, they can have health probs, theres not too many ways you can avoid.







[/img] 

Neko-Neek Rescue dog- loves his stuffed squeaky animals and FOOD lol
whines when either one of us leaves the house, too.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I have two GSD's. We took Clover in from a rescue at 18 months. She is the most fantastic dog I have ever known in my life. We have had no health issues and I can't imagine she could be bonded any stronger with us under any circumstances. She was screened by the rescue group, had some early bahavioral issues related to her prior ownership which were resolved. She is completely dog friendly, cat friendly, non food aggressive, etc.

Our second GSD we took in ourselves directly from a shelter. No screening etc. In essence, we are doing a rescue ourselves. We are having some health issues which we are committed to dealing with. While we certainly have learned some things, I still think we went into this with our eyes wide open. What in essence we are seeing however, and what I bring this up to point out, is these are issue that would be either resolved by a rescue agency, or this dog would be in permanent foster and never presented to someone who is not prepared to deal with the things we have.

I have read enough posts to know that while getting a puppy from a REPUTABLE breeder can often help ease the risk of health issues, as pupresq said, there is no gaurantee. I can certainly understand and have no issues with anyone going the puppy route. But I would strongly recomend the rescue route to anyone who is thinking of that as an option.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I've done both. Our first GSD Max, was purchased from a breeder. Not a top of the line breeder, but a decent breeder. He was perfect in every way. 'Nough said.

Sammy is our rescue boy. He was never evaluated by rescue or even in a foster home because I fell in love when I was transporting him to rescue. Was I taking a chance? Probably. But he is an amazing dog. Yes, he had a few issues, but nothing serious at all. He loves people, kids and 99% of the dogs he meets. He had no manners and we had to start his obedience from scratch. He had obviously never seen a cat, but has made great progress in that area. 



> Quote: Dogs adopted as adults bond just as well - I would even argue often better and more quickly than dogs adopted as puppies.


Although Sam was a young dog, he absolutely, without a doubt, bonded to us both quicker than Max did as a young puppy. I will be the first to admit that I'm not a top notch dog trainer. But he has been incredible to work with. He's off leash (and has been since about 2 months after we got him) at the state park when we walk. His recall is unbelievable. He actually behaves better off leash than on. He never gets far from me and is constantly checking to see where I am. I met some people this weekend and when they found out he was a rescue, they were surprised -- mainly by the attachment we have to each other. It was that apparent to them. He's been through beginning and intermediate obedience and did well.

I wouldn't hesitate to adopt again. In my case it was an easy decision. I could just "feel" that it was right.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I second everything PupResq said!!

Go with a rescue; it's like getting a made-to-order dog - you can search and meet different dogs until you find the one that is a perfect fit for your family and lifestyle, the exhausting puppy stage is over, there will be no personality surprises down the road and I personally believe that rescued dogs know they have been saved and are incredibly loyal and committed.


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Holly, 

I have had both. With my first GSD, from a breeder, she had horrific allergy issues. Fortunately we had the resources - both financial and time - to take care of her. She was a beautiful and loving dog and was with us for 14 years. 

Samson came through a rescue. We had no idea what to expect. He came with issues (and frankly so did we) and a friend hooked us up with training -it helped us all. He came house broken, never chewed on anything in the house and won't go to bed without us. He is absolutely amazing. I go to work for eight hours and miss him. When he sleeps on the sofa, he must be touching one of us. It is as if I waited for him my whole life. And I didn't want a male, or a light colored GSD.







Go figure. 

Whatever baggage Samson had coming to us is long gone. As for bonding, he won't let us out of sight for one minute. He knows that he is home. 

Adopting Samson has been such a life-changing experience that I will only ever rescue in the future. In fairness, I don't have dogs to show or breed; rather I have them for company and love. He is so wonderful to have that it is difficult to imagine my life without him. 

It is awesome that you are considering rescue. I know that you will find a great GSD and provide a terrific home.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

> Quote: Common concern but total and complete myth. Dogs adopted as adults bond just as well - I would even argue often better and more quickly than dogs adopted as puppies. Sometimes you have a dog that prefers some members of the household to others but that's true even with a dog raised from a pup. I have brought in dogs to foster who were 13 years old when they got here and they still bonded quickly and tightly to me, and then to their new owners. Dogs are masters of bonding!


I should make myself clear on this one: I know the DOG will easily bond with us. My concern is that *I* won't bond as well with a young adult dog as I would if we had the dog from the time it was a puppy. I guess this could easily be answered by visiting rescue dogs and seeing what my bonding potential is with them. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for considering a rescue! I have never had anything but rescues but I did once rescue a dog with a very fancy pedigree and he had HORRIBLE health problems. 

I agree with everything that pupresq said and I will also say that I have rescued (and fostered) from puppy on up. My last adoptee (Rafi) was just over a year old and was in foster care. I have an older dog and an older cat and lots of kids in my life so I needed a dog who would be good with all of these things. I was able to observe him in his foster home where he lived with another dog and 4 cats and had interactions with kids too. He has been a better dog than I could have ever dreamed of! Yes, he had a few issues when I adopted him but with a little training they faded into the woodwork very quickly. Getting him acclimated to my life and trained was far, far easier than bringing up a puppy. 

As for bonding...well, don't ever expect to go to the bathroom alone again!







Most rescues are velcro dogs! ETA: I just read your addendum. That's an easy one--you don't put in an application on a dog unless you click! 

One final note: there are an unbelievable number of pb gsds in rescue right now. Some are very well bred and ended up in the shelter or with a rescue through no fault of their own while others are more unknown. I second the recommendation to adopt from a reputable rescue who has dogs in foster care and knows their dogs well. 

And take a look at the Non-Urgent section of this board and you'll see some of the dogs in foster care or needing to be rehomed. 

Good luck with your decision and thanks for asking questions!


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Holly, 

Samson was the 'wrong' gender, 'wrong' color and 'wrong' pedigree and I have a hard time going to work each morning!









It is an amazing bond - and my DH has it with Samson too!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I should make myself clear on this one: I know the DOG will easily bond with us. My concern is that *I* won't bond as well with a young adult dog as I would if we had the dog from the time it was a puppy.


Ah. Well, like you say - visit and see what you think. Do realize though that sometimes the dogs in foster care are bonded to their foster parents which can be a little off-putting as a stranger, but they do rebond beautifully in their new homes and their owners all seem to as well. 

I tend to bond with whoever needs me. Rescue dogs need me and I bond quickly and hard. They tend to have me at hello.







But it's definitely true that we all "click" with different dogs. I find that here - we get dogs that my son loves and that love him, same with DH, and same with me. I think you can find what you're looking for.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input! I'll be checking back to see what others think. And if we go with a rescue, we will DEFINITELY go with one that uses a foster system. There is no way I'd be brave enough to adopt a dog before someone had a chance to spend time with it and learn its behaviors and needs! We are thinking about going with AGSDR: http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/index.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good point from pupresq. When I met Rafi he lived only for his foster dad. He had a panic attack when I walked him and his foster dad got a few steps behind us.







But when it was just he and I he immediately switched his allegiance over to me and now the sun rises and sets on my head, as far as he is concerned.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

holly, sorry the night just got away from me and i have an early morning appointment, unusual for me. i will post tomorrow.

although they are not in my area and i have no direct experience with them, i believe austin gsd rescue is reputable. anyone else have any input on that?

back tomorrow.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Our male is a rescue we got at 7mos, female is from a breeder we got at 3mos. There isn't any difference whatsoever in the bonding thing between the two of them. They are both huge Mamma's kids and follow me everywhere. If I so much as get up to go to the bathroom, they're following me. If I could have found a personality match rescue, my female would be a rescue dog as well. 

At my age, I can't guarantee getting any more dogs when these have passed on. If they live an average lifespan, I'll be 65'ish when they go. I pretty much believe that I will always have a dog. So, when the time comes and if I do decide I'm still not to old to have a dog ... I'll be looking at older rescue dogs.

Point here ... don't let the word "rescue dog" come between you and a good dog ... I don't believe you'll have any bonding issues on the part of the dog.

Perhaps you might want to look deep into yourself as to why you think you might have a problem bonding with a dog that you didn't get as a pup. Don't you think you can fall in love with a dog no matter what it's age?


----------

